# My new almost complete stabilizing chamber.



## Matthew Jaynes (Sep 21, 2015)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 21, 2015)

Overkill much? Haha. That looks like a good pressure pot. Not sure how practical it'll be for stabikizing, since it doesn't appear to have a window to see the bubbles. But looks very Texan, literally and figuratively

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 21, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> But looks very Texan, literally and figuratively



LOL


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Sep 21, 2015)

@JR Custom Calls I work in a Chem plant and have access to vacuum pumps that can almost pull a perfect -30 inch mercury. So I figured I would lock it down at around -27 in. and let it sit for a day or so and pop the pressure release valve and how for the best :P beside I'm sure I could come up with some kind of way to put a window on there \o/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 21, 2015)

If it'll pull almost 30, don't stop at 27. If you can put a window in there somehow so you can see bubbles, I think you'll have better success. But don't let that detract from a job well done. Clearly put some time in that project

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 21, 2015)

Keep us posted on this system.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2015)

I have some 1" thick rhino plastic (lexan) i can donate to ya if you want to cut a hole in the top....if that will work...

Nice tank too....proof things are bigger in Texas..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Sep 22, 2015)

@ripjack13 how big of a piece of lexan?


----------



## justallan (Sep 22, 2015)

I like it! I built mine with a big chunk of about 12" plastic pipe about a foot and a half tall and set dishes in it. I'd read somewhere on here that folks are worried about sucking resin through the pump, I don't see you having that problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks practical. I like the base. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Matthew Jaynes said:


> @ripjack13 how big of a piece of lexan?


7-1/2" x 11-3/4"


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow, If you can get some 1 inch Lexan, I'd bore a 3 or 4 inch hole in that top cover, Cut a lexan circle as big as you can get without hitting your cover bolts and seal it to the top and away you go. You can also drill and thread the Lexan for valves and gauges if you want too. Otherwise, If a 7 1/2 inch circle is big enough to cover your flange or at least most of it, make a whole cover out of it. 1 inch is definitely way thick enough!

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2015)

You wont be able to see anything through the lexan be ause there wont be a light source in the tube. If you have a window at each end that would help bt sitting it on a light table but when full of blanks you still wont see much. And a flashlight will just reflect off mostly. 

You dont really need to see inside but you'll just have to run it longer than you might otherwise would if you could see inside just to make sure you get the resin in throughout (no more bubbles).

I'm very interested to know if they ever sell off any vacuum pumps!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Sep 22, 2015)

@Kevin no sir , we don't sell off vacuum pumps. The one I am getting has bad barrings so we just buy a new one replace the old one and through it away lol. The pumps are made by air demintions.


----------

